# Endoscopy of Urostomy



## julia.hale77@yahoo.com (Jan 9, 2009)

Please advise for Urology coding:

Pt in supine position and sedated.  0.35 sensor wire was passed up to the left kidney.  The 6 open tipped catheter was placed.  Retrograde pyelogram was done.  The 7 french by 30 ml stent was placed under fluoroscopy.  Stent was in good position.  The procedure was terminated.

52234 and 52332???  

Thanks for any advice!

Julia


----------



## sllindsey (Jan 10, 2009)

anescoderjulia said:


> Please advise for Urology coding:
> 
> Pt in supine position and sedated.  0.35 sensor wire was passed up to the left kidney.  The 6 open tipped catheter was placed.  Retrograde pyelogram was done.  The 7 french by 30 ml stent was placed under fluoroscopy.  Stent was in good position.  The procedure was terminated.
> 
> ...



Was the stent placed in the Ureter?  Then 52332, but the other code is for removing bladder tumors...


----------



## julia.hale77@yahoo.com (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, the stent was placed into the ureter.  

Thanks for your help!


----------

